# Nach world update kann xorg nur manuell gestartet werden

## Erdie

Hallo,

auf dem Desktop habe ich das Problem, das xorg nicht mehr startet, es scheinen auch keine Fehler im log zu sein. 

So ganz nebenbei: Nach dem update wurde hal aus meinem default runlevel geschmissen. Den Fehler habe ich bereits gelöst, hat nur eine Weile gedauert, darauf zu kommen.

Wenn ich nach dem reboot 1x auf Runlevel 2 und dann wieder auf 3 wechsele, startet xorg ganz normal. Ich habe keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

Meinst du mit manuell diesen entdeckten workaround mit dem Runlevel wechsel?

Oder hast du dich in der Konsole (in der du dann landest, oder startet gdm/kdm?), mal ein startx versucht?

Gibts sonst Fehlermeldungen im xorg.0.log?

rc-status gibt eine schicke Übersicht über die gestarteten Dienste (im aktuellen verwendeten runlevel), vielleicht hilft dies beim Vergleichen ob bei deinem "runlevel-workaround" ein dienst gestartet wurde, nicht starten konnte.. oder gar fehlt.

Grüße

----------

## Erdie

Ich meinte den runlevel wechseln. Standardmäßig wird 3 mit KDM gestartet. Erst wenn ich auf 2 und dann auf 3 zurückgehe, startet xorg. Ich werde nach noch nach Fehlern im log suchen und sie dann den post updaten.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Erstaunlicherweise kann ich im Xorg0.log keinen Fehler sehen, der sich hier zuordnen läßt. Es werden einige Fonts nicht gefunden, aber das kann es ja nicht sein. Jetzt bin ich wirklich ratlos, ich vermute ein Timing Problem oder sowas ähnliches ..

-Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

Jupp sowas gabs bei mir auch (mittlerweile xorg-1.5.3-r6 amd64 nicht mehr) mal.

Da mir keine Lösung gegeben wurde, habe ich als Workaround (der spätere Händische Start via /etc/init.d/xdm restart klappte) eine Datei x in /usr/local/bin/ erstellt die folgenden einfachen Inhalt aufweißt:

```
#! /bin/sh

wait 10

/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

und in die /etc/conf.d/local.start einfach ein Verweiß auf diese Datei (evtl kann man das direkt in die local.start einbaun, aber war mir eigentlich egal wie ich das mach  :Wink: )

Ich bin nach einiger Zeit des Hickhack (und auch ein wenig Hilfe hier in diesem Forum, danke dafür) davon ausgegangen (so sah es damals auch aus) das HAL noch nicht mit der Initialisierung fertig war, X allerdings bereits die Inputs anforderte.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5362409-highlight-.html#5362409

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

hierfür gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit in KDM selbst, es lässt sich der 

"ServerTimeout" Wert hoch setzen.

Zu finden ist dies in der

/usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

dort

#ServerTimeout=15

auskommentieren und zb auf 30 hochsetzen.

MfG

----------

## Erdie

Jupp, das wird es sein. Ich habe nämlich im Syslog einen Fehler gefunden der sagt: "timeout starting xserver"  (oder ähnlich, bin gerade nicht am Rechner). Werde ich heute abend austesten. Danke.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hierfür gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit in KDM selbst, es lässt sich der 
> 
> "ServerTimeout" Wert hoch setzen.
> ...

 

Hallo Josef,

unter /usr/share/config   gibt es bei mit keinen kdm - folder. 

Gefunden habe ich ihn unter /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

in dieser Datei ist kein auskommentierter "ServerTimeout" Parameter zu finden. Deshalb habe ich ihn angelegt mit dem Wert 30. Leider hat das keine Änderung gebracht. Offensichtlich wird der Parameter ignoriert.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Erdie

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #! /bin/sh
> 
> ...

 

Hallo Max,

danke für den Tipp, ich werde das probieren. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum das vor einiger Zeit tadellos funktioniert hat, sogar mit dem neuen Xorg - HAL usw. Dann muß es doch prinzipiell gehen. Evtl stört sich HAL an irgendeiner Konfigurationsoption und wartet auf etwas, was vorher nicht vorhanden war.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Josef.95

Oh sorry, mein Tipp bezog sich auf kde:4

Der Eintrag müsste aber, sofern vorhanden, auch auskommentiert werden, standardmäßig ist er es nicht.

.............................................................................

 *Quote:*   

> So ganz nebenbei: Nach dem update wurde hal aus meinem default runlevel geschmissen. Den Fehler habe ich bereits gelöst, hat nur eine Weile gedauert, darauf zu kommen.

 Das passiert so normal eigentlich nicht..., könntest du mal schauen was für ein Update das war (/var/log/emerge.log) , wurde da evtl. auf "baselayout-2" mit "openrc" gewechselt?

----------

